# Irvine/Newport/SNA rental place?



## brownhunter (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey all,

The girlfriend and I will be coming to visit my folks in Irvine, and we don't feel like lugging down our road bikes this time (car trip down from the Bay Area -- Oakland).

Does anyone know of a good rental place for a bike in the Irvine, Newport is area or so? I know Mtn bikes are easier to find for rentals... and we're actually interested in gettting mtn bike rentals this time...and going possibly exploring around Santiago canyon or whatnot (maybe not if it's a billion degrees out.)

We road through the canyon on our road bikes and thought maybe there could be off road trails too..dunno.

-Hunter


----------

